# Really posh Aires



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Came across a super Aire next to LeClerc in Plomeur, it had everything and was super clean and tidy, anyways i will add some photos to this thread later to show what i mean. They also have a website, so lookie here http://www.trailers-park.com


----------



## Dopeyngrumpy (May 13, 2005)

We found a terriffic aire in a small German town called Goch very close to Dutch border. All in 3 Euros and in very easy walking distance from town centre. People exceptionally friendly. 







Click here for full size

I'd also recommend one in Celle (very pretty town) not for itself but for its' location (and it's free) and Space Park Bremen for those with Star Trek or Stargate mad youngsters.

Not bad for one trip  Good news is that the duds were well outnumbered by the good'uns

David


----------

